# Donde comprar DVDs vírgenes sin canon de la SGAE?

## i92guboj

Buenos días,

Este escrito va dirigido más que nada a los usuarios residentes en España, aunque por supuesto todos estáis invitados a participar si podéis aportar algo o simplemente queréis dar vuestra opinión.

Imagino que todos los españoles de por aquí estaréis más o menos al tanto de las hazañas de nuestra querida sociedad general de autores y editores (SGAE), que se dedica a cobrar un revolucionario canon por cualquier cosa que sea susceptible de ser usada para algo ilegal, alegando, eso si, que todo ésto es en defensa de los artistas españoles. Esto incluye medios ópticos, magnéticos, papel, tinta, impresoras (y otras máquinas afines), y un largo etcétera de artilugios y materiales a los cuales imponen su gravamen sin piedad alguna.

Hoy ya me han colmado la medida cuando he ido a la tienda a por un paquete de DVDs vírgenes que necesito para mi trabajo perfectamente legal y me he encontrado con un precio que supera con creces lo imaginable (para mi limitada mente). Un neto de 2 euros y pico era el precio del paquete de 10 DVD grabables. Pues bien, el canon impuesto era de 4 euros justos. Es decir, el canon supera el precio del material que estoy comprando. Esto ya me supera y simplemente no estoy dispuesto a aguantarlo más. Entre canon e IVA el precio del paquete de 2 euros se puso en 8 euros. Los 10 DVDs en cuestión van a contener un reportaje fotográfico para un taller de bordado que tiene mi madre, material enteramente fotografiado por las colaboradoras del taller (probablemente en cámaras y memorias flash de las que la SGAE también ha cobrado canon) y sobre el que no pesa ningún derecho de propiedad intelectual ni nada por el estilo. Material que es trabajo íntegro nuestro y del que la SGAE se quiere beneficiar (y de hecho ya se ha beneficiado) sin haber movido un solo dedo.

Pero basta ya de divagar, que me emociono. La pregunta que quería hacer es la siguiente: ¿qué medios usa la gente por estos lares para eludir este injusto canon? Se agradece cualquier información incluyendo enlaces a lugares (supongo que en el extranjero) donde se pueda comprar sin canon y que sean de confianza.

Gracias por leer mis desvaríos y por cualquier consejo sobre el tema.

----------

## Zagloj

Hola, pues en algunos chinos te salen por precio sin canon, a parte he leido buenos comentarios de:

http://www.dvdandorra.com/

http://www.opirata.com/

 Lo único malo, los gastos de envío, eso sólo compensa si compras bastantes o haces un pedido junto con otras personas. Si no, toca buscar por tu zona. Y si, lo del canon es abusivo... y muy poco coherente con toda la política de protección de derechos de autor que se ve en los medios.

----------

## i92guboj

Buenas Zagloj.

Precisamente estuve mirando la página de opirata ayer. El nombre echa un poco para atrás, aunque parecen bastante serios. Esta mañana he mandado una petición de asistencia preguntándoles si sus productos tienen algún tipo de gravamen relacionado con la SGAE (ya estoy decidido a hacer boicot, estoy harto de que me roben), y de paso les he sugerido que añadan dicha información a su FAQ. Espero que me respondan.

La otra no la conocía, habrá que echar un vistazo.

Gracias por la información.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## AnFe

Yo he comprado en opirata alguna vez, hablando con gente y superando el mínimo para que no nos cobren envío. Son muchos discos los que hay que comprar para que compense, pero merece la pena.

De todas formas hay algunas tiendas que creo que no pagan el canon. Yo he encontrado en Sevilla una tienda en mi barrio que vende una tarrina de 25 verbatim por 8,75 , por lo que deduzco que ellos eluden el canon de alguna manera, pero no he preguntado cómo. En El Puerto de Santa María también tengo localizada una que los vende un poco más caros 10 o 10,5 ,  pero sigue siendo un precio que no puede llevar canon.

Un saludo

----------

## i92guboj

 *AnFe wrote:*   

> Yo he comprado en opirata alguna vez, hablando con gente y superando el mínimo para que no nos cobren envío. Son muchos discos los que hay que comprar para que compense, pero merece la pena.
> 
> De todas formas hay algunas tiendas que creo que no pagan el canon. Yo he encontrado en Sevilla una tienda en mi barrio que vende una tarrina de 25 verbatim por 8,75 , por lo que deduzco que ellos eluden el canon de alguna manera, pero no he preguntado cómo. En El Puerto de Santa María también tengo localizada una que los vende un poco más caros 10 o 10,5 ,  pero sigue siendo un precio que no puede llevar canon.
> 
> Un saludo

 

A mi me compensa incluso con gastos de envío y sin comprar mucho. 36€ por 100 dvd y 50 fundas formato video. Aquí me costaría el DVD casi a euro sin caja (ya dije más arriba, más de 8 euros por 10 dvd-r), la diferencia es más que notable incluso pagando los gastos de envío. Pero eso es lo de menos. Ya estoy decidido a no darle un duro a la SGAE (en lo que de mi dependa, claro). Aunque me costara lo mismo preferiría comprarlos en Alemania o Japón.  :Razz: 

Otra opción sería dedicarnos a interponer denuncias contra la SGAE. Ya hay precedentes en los cuales devuelven el importe del canon si se comprueba que los discos han sido usados para material no protegido. Si hubiera miles de denuncias cada día en los juzgados otro gallo cantaría. Claro que los españolitos de a pie no tenemos ni tiempo ni paciencia para aguantar tantas tonterías. Mejor me paro aquí, hay pocas cosas que consigan hacerme perder los papeles y esta es una de ellas   :Twisted Evil: 

Gracias de nuevo por vuestras aportaciones.

----------

## Zagloj

Olvidaba que una ventaja añadida a comprar online (en estas dos, de las que tengo buenos comentarios) es que compras Verbatim de verdad (si quieres  :Razz: ) mientras que en otras tiendas físicas no es raro que te vendan otros productos y, eso al menos a mi, me afecta, no me gusta que un dispositivo donde grabo sólo una vez, aún encima me falle en menos de 20 lecturas.

 En cuanto a temas de denuncias y demás hay una iniciativa:

http://www.filmica.com/david_bravo/

 Donde se puede descargar una denuncia en *.odt (menudas siglas para la extensión) Lo básico de la denuncia es *Quote:*   

> España podría estar infringiendo el Tratado de Funcionamiento de la Unión Europea por permitir que las entidades de gestión (SGAE, AGEDI, etc.,) realicen una explotación abusiva de su posición dominante.

  *Quote:*   

> [...]El problema que tienen las palabras es que se las lleva el viento. Si el canon cae, no es por la campaña de Todos contra el canon, sino por una sentencia del Tribunal de Justicia de las Comunidades Europeas. Lo que hace falta es el ejercicio efectivo de los derechos, porque las voces ya sobran cuando comienzan a ser sospechosas de su vacuidad e impostura: el que sabe no habla y el que habla no sabe.[...]

 

 Es por si alguien no conocía la iniciativa y, a parte de comprar productos sin canon decide sumarse a esto.

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias por el apunte. Puedes estar seguro de que le echaré un vistazo, a lo mejor me apunto a la masacre.

----------

## the incredible hurd

En cualquier tienda de decomisos, (o subastas de lo que no puede pasar por la frontera por cualquier motivo y que venden en ese tipo de tiendas, tales como bazares de gente de nacionalidad oriental, etc.).

Que cobren un impuesto por poner música en los bares y discotecas, así como por la TV y demás, cuando en muchos de ellos, al menos a los que yo voy, no ponen nada originario de España es una ... (mejor omito el taco).

----------

## Theasker

Yo a esa iniciativa de la comisión europea ya he participado. A mi también hay pocas cosas que me enerve y lo de la SGAE es una de las pocas con las que no puedo, me enciendo facilmente. Aquí tienes la explicación jurídica de los abogados que han promovido todo este ataque justificado.

En cuanto al tema principal de post pongo otra web que en cuanto a precios de cds ... pues son un poquito caros pero te ahorras los gastos de envío, tienen todos los productos "free ship", la web está más enfocada a artículos para móviles, yo hace nada me han mandado un sobre con mi pedido desde Hong Kong (tarda casi 15 días en llegar) por 0,90 € sin gastos de envío.

----------

## cameta

www.pcmatica.net

Estos mandan desde Portugal.

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias de nuevo a todos por vuestros aportes. Están siendo de mucha ayuda.   :Smile: 

----------

## lanshor

Yo hace unos años compré en http://www.dvdbarato.net y todo fue genial (espero que siga igual). Mandan desde portugal.

----------

## pcmaster

hay algunas tiendas tipo chino o bazar que venden DVd y CD sin canon. Sólo hay que buscar un poquito.

Aquí en Barcelona no es muy difícil encontrar una bobina de 100 DVD-R por unos 20 euros.

----------

## cameta

Lo de la $GA€ ya da asco. No me importa pagar el derecho de autor cuando me compro un libro, un cd de música, una película o un videojuego. Pero pagar por un soporte en blanco  es una vergüenza porque eso nada tiene que ver con la propiedad intelectual.

----------

